# Router Table Attachment



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

Apart from the price what would be the problems with this router table attachment?

Harvey RT100 Router Table Attachment TO Suit Tablesaw Table SAW Wood Woodwork | eBay

I am thinking about making extension table like this out of MDF, have been looking at websites for parts needed.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

looks to be very well made...
see nothing wrong w/ it other that if you are using it your TS is out of commission and vice versa..


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Look at it this way. If you don't like it on your TS after a while just take it off and build a cabinet for it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> Look at it this way. If you don't like it on your TS after a while just take it off and build a cabinet for it.


good plan...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The table will last forever and the fence is very functional. The fence is the same basic design I use now when I build my own. The price for both isn't that bad. If you have limited room it may be what you need but the drawbacks of having saw and router in one unit were already pointed out.

The other drawbacks are that the table is only 27" wide which is not bad but a little wider would be my preference. The major drawback (besides the 2 in one issue) is the depth of the working table. The only comfortable working position is at the end of the table. That doesn't appear to be very wide. Remembering that routing direction is right to left, if you were trying to route in the position that they show the fence lined up for you will be standing in almost the same place you would be to use the saw which means that to finish a router operation you will be reaching over the bit and across the table which is unacceptable in my point of view from a safety standpoint.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't feel comfortable buying something from an ad like this. Only one picture and very little information about it is included. It appears like you are getting a cast iron table and a phenolic insert from the description, but there's no information about the insert size, whether it's pre-drilled for a router, or even if the extruded aluminum fence is actually included. I like to make zero clearance inserts to minimize the opening around the bit in use and I don't see anything to indicate that this is possible, or if there is any way to attach a vacuum port to the fence or table. Until they make more information available about this accessory, I wouldn't give them any of my money. I want to know more before I invest in things like this. A single picture and inadequate description won't do.

Charley


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

it will take DC hook up at the fence...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

CharleyL said:


> I don't feel comfortable buying something from an ad like this. Only one picture and very little information about it is included. It appears like you are getting a cast iron table and a phenolic insert from the description, but there's no information about the insert size, whether it's pre-drilled for a router, or even if the extruded aluminum fence is actually included. I like to make zero clearance inserts to minimize the opening around the bit in use and I don't see anything to indicate that this is possible, or if there is any way to attach a vacuum port to the fence or table. Until they make more information available about this accessory, I wouldn't give them any of my money. I want to know more before I invest in things like this. A single picture and inadequate description won't do.
> 
> Charley


It doesn't specifically say it comes with the fence, which also bothers me, but it gives the length of the fence and the dust port size of the fence in the specs. The phenolic part is, I believe, the protective bit guard on the fence. A phenolic mounting plate would show in the photo. It may use a system like Lee Valley did with their steel tops. I have one and most routers will mount to it if it is but it would be good if it showed a picture of it for sure. I would like to see the hole in the table where the bit comes through and see how wide it is and whether any rings are available for using different size bits. Their sales pitch definitely could use some tweaking. Maybe there are more photos and specs on the manufacturer's site.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Maybe there are more photos and specs on the manufacturer's site.


RT-100 Router Table Attachment for Table Saws


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Biggest problem I see is having to push the piece across the table from one side (at least in my shop). This would be a safety issue for me. I like the fence though, nice and high to easily attach featherboards, and nice to be able to see how the dust collection is going through those clear plastic ports. A little steep price and pretty stingy on the details in the published information. I prefer a separate table.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rotate the table 180°...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I just went there too and a few questions are answered but not all. The phenolic plates are sliding faces on the fence, about 12" long each. The table has a 4" opening and one pic shows an insert ring but it doesn't give the opening size on it or whether others are available. It also still doesn't show how the router is mounted.


----------



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for your replies every one.
I don't have room for a for a separate router table unfortunately.
I bought a Carbatec router extension wing which is a poorly designed piece of crap.

I will post some photo's later showing the problems, ATM Photobucket is playing silly buggers. 

Its OK to use for edge routing, no good if I want to router slots, the first photo shows how little depth I have.



The fence turned around the other way. I dont have any table space.


----------



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

I took a few more photo's to show the problems of existing table.

Back as far as the fence will go.



As far as it will go forwards.


----------



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

If I turn the fence around the other way, the way I normally have so it doesn't interfere with table saw.

Max backwards.



Back view.



and forwards.


----------



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just came across this on grizzly website, I wonder if the Aust dealer gives you all the accessories.


Router Extension Table for Table Saw | Grizzly Industrial


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

The grizzly seems to be very similar to the first one. The photoes are suspiciously devoid of front views. It seems that there is no slot on extruded aluminum for a featherboard Also the phenolic faces are proud of the aluminum fence making it difficult to attach a featherboard.


----------



## Munnda (Feb 27, 2009)

*Rt100*

Hi Mark

I purchased one of these extensions last year from Gregory machinery. Best thing I ever did. The fence is solid and can be locked in any direction in the mitre slots. Table is flat and smooth, overall quality is excellent. I recommend it.

David


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dave how does the router attach to the table?


----------



## Munnda (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Chuck

There are 4 bolts with L shaped clamps placed around the router base. The bolt heads are located inT-slots under the table with the L brackets sitting over the edge of the router base and locked down with hex nuts.

I have a 3.25hp Triton and used the original fence mounting bolts that came with the router to mount directly to the t-slots. A bit hard to explain without pics.

Will try to include pics next month when I return from the USA.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Dave. That sounds secure enough and with the t-slots it should be possible to center the router in the hole if using guide bushings.

BTW, you are able to post pics from your hard drive even without 10 posts, just not from a photo sharing site.


----------

